# Russian Salad



## CucumberMan (Apr 10, 2004)

I'm sure everybody knows this one but never mind.


_Ingredients     
   2 Carrots
   2 Potatoes
   1 cup green Peas
   1 cup French beans
   1 Apple (optional)
   1 small Beetroot for colour (optional)
   Mayonnaise for dressing
   Lettuce leaves for decorating
   Salt to taste
   Pepper to taste
   Sugar to taste
   1 tsp lemon juice or white vinegar
   Hard boiled eggs, sliced (optional)

Instructions
   Peel the carrots and boil till tender.
   Wash the potatoes, boil till tender and then peel.
   Boil the peas till tender.
   Dice the carrots and potatoes to the size of the peas and mix together.
   Chop the apple (or pine apples) into slices and mix it in the above mixture if desired.
   Add salt , pepper, sugar and lemon juice/vinegar to it and toss it well.
   Now dress with mayonnaise and fresh cream (if desired).
   Line a salad bowl with lettuce leaves and then spread the salad on it.
   Decorate with slices of hard-boiled egg, if you wish.
   Add the beets to the other vegetables just before serving so the salad will get a tinge of pink color.
   Serve cold._


This is what I made today and am going to eat tomorrow on Easter Sunday. I can't wait!


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Apr 10, 2004)

That sounds great CM! Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Apr 10, 2004)

I like it!    Simple.. yet nice textures and I can see the flavor would be nice too! THANK YOU!


----------

